# how often should I bath my cockapoo?



## Mylothecockapoo

My cockapoo, Mylo, is always outside, getting his paws dirty and plating in the mud! How often should I bath him with puppy shampoo. I know people say it strips the natural oils but he is starting to get a bit dirty and smelly. Any opinions on how often?


----------



## emmelg

I bath bailey once a week, he's white so you can imagine the state he can get into, but when he was really young and exploring everything in sight I used to just bath him in warm water with no products ( quite often )sometimes I could just get away with washing his legs and face tho x 

Cleaning him with just water when needed is fine and will get him used to being bathed x


----------



## MillieDog

Well if you talk to my aunt, she proudly never bathes her dog and is a huge believer that you strip the oils.

However, cockapoos have more of a wool coat rather than a dog coat.

Personally, I rinse Millie's paws if she's just had a muddy walk. But around every 2/4 weeks she gets a bath with shampoo & conditioner. It helps with grooming too.


----------



## lady amanda

I do about the same as Julie, I really only bath her when she needs it. and she gets a paw rinse any time she gets dirty


----------



## Mylothecockapoo

Thanks for the replies I think it is a great idea to rinse him without puppy shampoo sometimes, I didn't think of that and I will try not to bath him too often despite how cute he looks in the bath hehe!


----------



## Mclisa

We rinse Charlie's legs and belly all the time and his face if he'll let us. We have him 7 weeks and I think we've only shampooed him twice - mainly because its a nightmare as we don't have a bath, just a shower lol


----------



## colpa110

However often you need or want to....it is very old fashioned thinking that shampooing strips the natural oils. This was true when shampoos were coal tar based. As long as you use a good / mild puppy shampoo you will do no harm. 
Personally I give mine a full bath every week - sometime more, and rinse legs and belly in between.


----------



## tessybear

I rinse mine off in the bath with warm water when they are muddy and use shampoo about once every 2-3 weeks. They are in and out of muddy streams every day and the mud builds up after a while. They are also inclined to roll in anything smelly.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Mine have only had one bath at the groomers! I really don't think it is worth the bother. I walk mine regularly in forrestry and moorland where they get wet and muddy, Paws get dunked the rest towelled off and any remaining dirt falls off when dry. They don't smell and my house is clean. I found after their bath they took ages to dry but no matter how many puddles they run in they are normally dry and clean quite quickly.


----------



## Lynn<3

Mine get their feet rinsed when needed. They get a real bath once a month (unless they go for a swim in the lake infront of our home, then it's right after I drag them out).


----------



## femmedufromage

Monty gets bathed often due to his love of anything smelly especially fox poo. We have had 2 this week already, he is off the lead now so I cannot always catch him in the act. He also gets his paws and belly rinsed off in warm water after a walk if it is really muddy. I have not got a room to leave him in to dry off unfortunately. I had read somewhere that the puppy shampoos are kinder to their skin than they used to be.

I brush him everyday too which keeps him smelling sweet.


----------

